# ResiNews: ´97 Trans Am Mustang Cobra



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi folks,

after more than 4 years of concentrating on T-Jet bodies I decided to do a resin body for magnet racing again. I had too much fun (but not much success...) racing in the X-2 class at our annual race weekend in August! 

Here´s a first shot of my first resin narrow X-2 Trans Am Mustang Cobra that just slipped out of the mold last night:










Still missing the windshield (ran out of mold making silicone yesterday), but I´ll hopefully be able to pull my usual PVC "glass inlays" next week when I have the mold done! ;-)

Non-magnet lovers please calm down! ;-) As the wheelbase is the same I´ll definitely cast 2 more inside "male" mold halves: One for mounting A/FX (and Tomy) chassis and of course one with screwposts! I´m quite sure this body will be great for a LWB Fray-style T-Jet too!

Here´s a preview of my mold master riding on an A/FX chassis:










O.K. - back to Corel Draw: I´m working on the first decal sheet All Sport #11)...

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Okay Claus, now you've done it. A blindsided assault on my weakest spot. I love magnet cars, especially Tycos, and I love TransAm. You got the wheel placement and ride height perfect. Whatever it took to inspire you to do cars in this genre ... keep doing it!

So how do I get my hands on a couple of these beauties?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Wow*

You're doing an AFX version too, great, let me know how to get a pair of these when they're available. Color not an issue since they'll visit the spray booth sooner or later. Great looking! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi Claus,

Looks great as usual.

That one is setting in my casting box for next years Mustang Madness Proxy race. I plan on shrinking it. John Peddy makes a version of this car for I believe the Life Like cars. Check Pattos he has some great decals for this car. There is a good looking Mountain Dew set.

Roger Corrie


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

As always, most excellent job...well done.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Looks perfect :thumbsup:

P.S. I send the windshield for the police with some additional bodys plus some of my "most wanted parts" end of this week.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Weak spot...*

Hi Afxtoo,

I´m pleased to finally have hit a weak spot of you (wasn´t easy...)! :hat: 

How to get your hands on a kit? Please let´s talk about this off the list!

I have a couple more magnet car bodies in my projects drawer... 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu



AfxToo said:


> Okay Claus, now you've done it. A blindsided assault on my weakest spot. I love magnet cars, especially Tycos, and I love TransAm. You got the wheel placement and ride height perfect. Whatever it took to inspire you to do cars in this genre ... keep doing it!
> 
> So how do I get my hands on a couple of these beauties?


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*AFX version...*

Hi rr,

I´ll post it here when I have the AFX "interior" done. Thanks for the :thumbsup: !

Claus



roadrner said:


> You're doing an AFX version too, great, let me know how to get a pair of these when they're available. Color not an issue since they'll visit the spray booth sooner or later. Great looking! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Decals etc.*

Hi Rog,

thanks for the flowers!

Sorry, I didn´t know that you already had he same car in the queue! You know that I always try to avoid that kind of overlap...! 

And I didn´t know of John Peddy doing this body too! Does he have a website???

Rog, could you please give me a *hint* where on Patto´s site I can find the T/A Mustang decals*???* I was searching for more than 1 hour now but couldn´t find them...! :-| I already have 2 sets of Microscale peel´n´stick decals (Mountain Dew + All Sport) that I wanted to use as a base for my own water slides, but if Patto´s already have them available I won´t mind. Creating decals (not only copying or scaling down) is a real pain in the you-know-where...!

Best regs,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu




vaBcHRog said:


> Hi Claus,
> 
> Looks great as usual.
> 
> ...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi Claus,

I don't see it there anymore I dropped Bruce an email to find out. It was under Ford Mustang GTP

Roger Corrie


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Here's the car- I spotted this at Road America a couple of years ago:


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*T/A Mustang Cobra - update*

Hi folks,

I have the "glass" mold ready and was casting some kits last night.










The time between casting and demolding wasn´t wasted either:



















Yes, I know - there never was a »Red Bull« livery, but somehow I need to get rid of those decals, too! ))

Tonight I have to dig through my boxes to find some Jagermeister decals... 

Have a great weekend all!

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## Starfighterace (Sep 14, 2005)

*Decals are made by...*

Microsport Decals. They are $5 per sheet available from Scale Auto. The have both the All Sport and Mt. Dew along with markings for another car from the same series. 

http://www.scaleauto.com/decals/images/ms108.gif

These are Peel and Stick and sized for the Tomy/AFX/Tyco cars


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Thanks!!!*



Starfighterace said:


> Microsport Decals. They are $5 per sheet available from Scale Auto. The have both the All Sport and Mt. Dew along with markings for another car from the same series.
> 
> http://www.scaleauto.com/decals/images/ms108.gif
> 
> These are Peel and Stick and sized for the Tomy/AFX/Tyco cars


Hi Mark,

thanks a lot for the link! I already have 2/3rd of this decal sheet at home (although I did neither know that it was made by Microsport nor that it´s still available at scaleauto.com)!

Let´s see if they accept overseas orders...!?  

Have a nice weekend,

Claus

www.aus-dem-rahmen-gefallen.de/slotcars

(my usual link obviously doesn´t work at the moment :-|)


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Claus,

Love it! As a long time magnet racer I always despair that so few bodies are done in resin, good on you for giving it a try.
I'd like to order some stuff from you and discuss future projects. Could you email me? [COLOR=Red][email protected][/COLOR]

cheers - dw


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*You have eMail...*



Montoya1 said:


> Claus,
> 
> Love it! As a long time magnet racer I always despair that so few bodies are done in resin, good on you for giving it a try.
> I'd like to order some stuff from you and discuss future projects. Could you email me? [COLOR=Red][email protected][/COLOR]
> ...


Hi Deane,

thanks for your nice comment! I dropped you an eMail this morning...

BTW: I finished another T/A Mustang last week:



















This thing is FAST!!! :thumbsup: 

Greetings across the Channel! 

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------

